# Chicken, potato and sweet potato soup.



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Been experimenting with some new recipes as I like to switch things up quite a bit. I usually ended up just basically fcuking a load of stuff in a pot and hope for the best. I go by flexible dieting and this is a great way for me to eat healthy but eating foods i enjoy at the same time. This recipe is actually awesome and its quite easy to track the macros.

Get 2 medium potatoes diced up into small pieces, 2 medium sweet potatoes deskinned and diced up into small pieces and stick them in a pan with 4 cloves of garlic and half an onion finely chopped. Add beef stock (I have tried it with chicken stock and the beef is my preference but use whichever stock suits your own tastes,) fajita seasoning garlic powder and a tsp of chilli flakes. Add water so that it is just about covering the ingredients and bring to a boil. Once boiling bring to a simmer.

Cut three large chicken breasts trim the fat and season. Put in the oven and grill. When finished grilling tear apart pieces of the chicken and add to the soup mix and leave simmer for an hour making sure the water doesn't get too low.

Figure out your macros by weighing ingredients adding to myfitnesspal and divide by the amount of sevings you desire.

This meal is great for refeed days as there is **** all fat in there.

Nice little winter recipe!


----------

